# Generic soap scent?



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

Is there a FO that just smells like a generic clean soapy scent?
I'm finding that I don't care to actually wash with most scented soaps. Its fun to play with scent and I like smelling it while making it but thats about it.
I keep reaching for the plainer soaps but I don't care for the oily scent of unscented bars.


----------



## lsg (May 16, 2019)

How about Clean Laundry?


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (May 16, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> Is there a FO that just smells like a generic clean soapy scent?
> I'm finding that I don't care to actually wash with most scented soaps. Its fun to play with scent and I like smelling it while making it but thats about it.
> I keep reaching for the plainer soaps but I don't care for the oily scent of unscented bars.[/Q
> 
> I haven't smelled an oily smell to my unscented bars, your sniffer must be better then mine   BB has a Clover and aloe scent that is nice and light.  have you tried going real light on the scent, just to cover up the oil smell


----------



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

lsg said:


> How about Clean Laundry?



No laundry, tried it and it wasn't nice. Might try the dove dupe from save on scents


----------



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

I do have a pretty sensitive nose. I do have lighter scents but so many smell like flowers or sweet, I don't want either. Tried finding a nice ocean scent and they all seem to be too flowery.


----------



## atiz (May 16, 2019)

How about a nice lemony scent?
I don't usually use FOs because they seem too flowery/powdery to me. But really liked avobath from WSP -- it's a nice lemon/lime scent, fresh, clean, and just overall quite good. I probably wouldn't call it a generic soap scent but didn't find it bothersome at all.
My other favorite scent is just plain old bergamot EO -- not too sweet, not too sour. (Maybe I'm partial to citrus...)


----------



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

lemon is acceptable. I actually have a very nice lemon FO from NG that sticks very well. I should try it lightly ad see how it does. I usually make it very strong for a family member.


----------



## amd (May 16, 2019)

How about something green and watery smelling (I'm not sure how to describe it...) I used one recently from WSP http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/wild-clover-willow-fragrance-oil.aspx That was a nice soft scent, slightly green, watery, not overwhelming at all. I have a few bars left of that one, PM me if you would like me to send you one. It's scented at 1 oz PPO, but still light.


----------



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

Thanks @amd doesn't sound bad but I don't really want a green scent.


----------



## Cellador (May 16, 2019)

WSP has a FO called "Soap". It does have that generic, clean soapy kinda smell.


----------



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

Cellador said:


> WSP has a FO called "Soap". It does have that generic, clean soapy kinda smell.


That sounds perfect, thank you!


----------



## Primrose (May 16, 2019)

Have you tried BB salty mariner? I find it a subtle but fresh and crisp smell


----------



## Obsidian (May 16, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Have you tried BB salty mariner? I find it a subtle but fresh and crisp smell



Yes, it smells like burnt wiring to me.


----------



## msunnerstood (May 17, 2019)

I like Aloe and Green Clover from Aztech


----------



## Primrose (May 17, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, it smells like burnt wiring to me.




Oh dear hahahahaha


----------



## Dawni (May 17, 2019)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, it smells like burnt wiring to me.


Your nose-to-brain relay is awesome I must say lol

Having said that, I get what you mean by the oily smell of unscented soap. But I only get it in my soaps that are high in canola oil. 

Sorry for the hijack.. I'm no help at all lol


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 17, 2019)

I used Breezes and Sunshine and it's a nice gentle, clean and fresh scent that's not as clinical as the clean linen type smells.  I think it's from Nature's Garden?  
Top Notes:  blood orange, sea waves
Mid Notes:  rose, pineapple, peach, cyclamen, jasmine
Base Notes:  sea lily flowers, woods, cut grass
It makes it sound like a fruity floral, but i don't get that from it at all. I just get clean and fresh.  And it's not strong or overpowering.


----------



## glasllyn (May 17, 2019)

Cellador said:


> WSP has a FO called "Soap". It does have that generic, clean soapy kinda smell.



I agree with this recommendation. Soapy Clean by BB is also, well, soapy. If you're looking for a crisp, clean soapy soap, I'd go with WSP's.


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2019)

My nose is a pain in the butt, lol. If a scent has any possibility of smelling chemically or like play doh, I'll smell it. Breezes and sunshine sounds interesting, I'll check into it. Would love to find something from NG since my two other must have scents come from there.


----------



## beckster51 (May 17, 2019)

I really like Clean from Sweetcakes.  And I am also very fond of Democrat from NG.  Both smell very refreshing, not floral, not particularly green, just fresh, but of course that is how my nose perceives them.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 17, 2019)

Anybody else think that unscented 100% coconut smells much soapier than "regular" (20% coconut) soap?


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2019)

Yes, it also doesn't have the oily scent that my regular bars do.
I have also noticed that the oily scent has almost disappeared since I stopped using OO.
Nobody else notices any scent in my unscented batches beside naked soap. Maybe I'm just being too finicky.


----------



## Arimara (May 17, 2019)

Not hardly. I can smell lard my soaps which is why I don't make it these days (shame since lard makes a lovely bar). I also agree on 100% coconut oil bars but my skin can handle those puppies.

In any case,  of the FOs I got around to trying, Nurture soaps Afternoon tea is a mild favorite if I keep it light. I still have to get around to making a batch to try the other samples I have.  Mad about Mint is a hopeful I have.


----------



## Obsidian (May 17, 2019)

Lard is one thing I don't smell in my soap unless I get it way too hot when melting. The brand also matters, armour is the best for me.


----------



## Anglezarke (Jul 26, 2019)

I was going to suggest Afternoon Tea, too.  Fabulous clean scent.  I'm UK and get mine from JustASoap.


----------

